# Fox Sports 1: Victor Ortiz vs. Luis Collazo RBR



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ortiz vs. Collazo Welterweight
Eddie Gomez vs. DaQuan Arnett Super Middle

8pm Central Time.
Should be a fun night.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Gary Russell JR will be opening this broadcast. He needs to look good.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Warllazo!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Waaaaaarrrr -Tiiiiiiiz !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome card ...Esp for a Thursday :deal

Watch out for Daquan Arnett gentlemen :horse


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Waaaaaarrrr -tiiiiiiiz !!!!!!!!!!!!


:deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

What time is the fight in UK time? Thanks. It's probably the 2am-4am slot. Fuck its too late for me. Enjoy guys.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What time is the fight in UK time? Thanks.


Main event 3:30 your time.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wartiz! :horse :bbb


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm expect a Ortiz KO.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm expect a Ortiz KO.


I was gonna ask. You think it's a one sided fight?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

ortiz isnt stopping collazo. collazo is too smart for vic


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Collazo is pretty damned tough. I'd be shocked if Ortiz stopped him. Hard to predict which Ortiz shows up tonight :conf


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Waaaaaarrrr -tiiiiiiiz !!!!!!!!!!!!





SouthPaw said:


> :deal


:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> ortiz isnt stopping collazo. collazo is too smart for vic


Yeah, but Victor has been training with Danny Smith, (Fernando Vargas, Ishe Smith.) who is very big on teaching counter-punching.

They've only been together for about a year, but I am VERY interested to see if Ortiz can work off his back foot tonight, and turn Collazo's agression against him.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck! Forgot this was tonight.. It starts in about an hour and 40 minutes?


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Fuck! Forgot this was tonight.. It starts in about an hour and 40 minutes?


Russell fight hour and 20


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PBFred said:


> I was gonna ask. You think it's a one sided fight?


Yes I actually do think it will be Ortiz pressing and carrying the action. Collazo will try to setup some traps early but I don't think he has the power to effect Vic. He is craftly so he may be able to stay around, but if Vic is on it and at his aggressive best he will knock Collazo out.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Russell fight hour and 20


Haha thanks that's what I meant.. Hour and 40, wtf :lol: atsch


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ortiz should dominate this. He very good when he is on. I think he has a power with self-confidence and gets inside his own head a lot. I believe he's in his right mind and is looking to impress. Ortiz by impressive stoppage.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Got an hour to finish my work and go home early to catch the fights.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

It seems like it's been a good while since Russell was on TV :think


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

What about the Gomez vs Arnett fight? I don't know much at all about either guy. Is it fair that Arnett is a 4/1 underdog with the bookies?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> What about the Gomez vs Arnett fight? I don't know much at all about either guy. Is it fair that Arnett is a 4/1 underdog with the bookies?


Damn, I didn't know that :stonk

I have long had an eye on Arnett, and have thought I was watching a certified Bad Ass on the way up. Most folks (well, everybody but me :lol on here is picking Gomez in the fight, but I haven't seen much of HIM :conf


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck Ortiz. Only reason I'm here is Eboy, y'all watch him ice Arnett.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Damn, I didn't know that :stonk
> 
> I have long had an eye on Arnett, and have thought I was watching a certified Bad Ass on the way up. Most folks (well, everybody but me :lol on here is picking Gomez in the fight, but I haven't seen much of HIM :conf


He's good. Still a bit raw but shit he's only 15-0 at 21 y/o. Good power, speed, athleticism, sound defense and usually works in combos. It might come down to who has the better physical gifts in this point in their careers so even if Arnett loses I wouldn't stress. Both are works in progress.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Damn, I didn't know that :stonk
> 
> I have long had an eye on Arnett, and have thought I was watching a certified Bad Ass on the way up. Most folks (well, everybody but me :lol on here is picking Gomez in the fight, but I haven't seen much of HIM :conf


http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/eddie-gomez-v-daquan-arnett/winner

That's kind of why i asked, i thought Arnett was looked at as a very promising prospect. I think i've only seen him once though, and i'm pretty sure that i haven't seen Gomez, so i don't have a qualified opinion on the match up. It was just my impression that he was a highly rated prospect, but maybe not.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

For all the yanks watching on their TV's is basketball before the fights?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/eddie-gomez-v-daquan-arnett/winner
> 
> That's kind of why i asked, i thought Arnett was looked at as a very promising prospect. I think i've only seen him once though, and i'm pretty sure that i haven't seen Gomez, so i don't have a qualified opinion on the match up. It was just my impression that he was a highly rated prospect, but maybe not.


He is. It's a shame this fight doesn't have more coverage because it's very rare two undefeated prospects this early in their career having to face each other. I've seen both and Gomez looks better IMO, better physical tools and has faced tougher opposition thus far.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> He's good. Still a bit raw but shit he's only 15-0 at 21 y/o. Good power, speed, athleticism, sound defense and usually works in combos. It might come down to who has the better physical gifts in this point in their careers so even if Arnett loses I wouldn't stress. Both are works in progress.


:good


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/eddie-gomez-v-daquan-arnett/winner
> 
> That's kind of why i asked, i thought Arnett was looked at as a very promising prospect. I think i've only seen him once though, and i'm pretty sure that i haven't seen Gomez, so i don't have a qualified opinion on the match up. It was just my impression that he was a highly rated prospect, but maybe not.


Me too :deal

AND, Im 99% sure he's an Al Haymon fighter too....who I wouldn't think would throw a "blue chip" in the can :conf

Plus, there's video interview where Arnett talks about how he JUMPED all over the chance for this fight, he's very confident and felt he needed to be moving on to the bigger fights. :yep


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> For all the yanks watching on their TV's is basketball before the fights?


Some of us Yanks are. I am.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Some of us Yanks are. I am.


Just seeing if I got the right stream cheers :cheers


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Just to let you guys know, earlier on i literally talked to a Tree and the Tree told me that his Brother Ortrees was going to win tonight because he has the Tree power. I told the Tree i hope it was wrong.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Me too :deal
> 
> AND, Im 99% sure he's an Al Haymon fighter too....who I wouldn't think would throw a "blue chip" in the can :conf
> 
> Plus, there's video interview where Arnett talks about how he JUMPED all over the chance for this fight, he's very confident and felt he needed to be moving on to the bigger fights. :yep


Did you see Paulie's interview from earlier this week? He seems to think it's too soon but both are impatient and want to take a big step. All the makings of a good scrap.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Is Marquette ranked this year?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Is Marquette ranked this year?


don't think so...


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ortiz lets gooooooo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They have pushed the start time back 15 minutes, 8:15 central


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like a decent crowd especially this early. Good to see.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Come on Marquette finish these fucks off so we can get the fights going.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Come on Marquette finish these fucks off so we can get the fights going.


im sayin


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I've got it here on the Spanish channel, but still hockey on the English channel.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't stay up. Got work and a long day tomorrow. Hopefully it winds up on YT. Looks like a good night though with GRJ, Vicious, and Arnett (who I know nothing about). Awesome for a Thursday


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Barclays looks sold out on the outside shot.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know why I expected Fox sports to have a slicker analysis team.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alright folks, the fight card has started


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Lets do this!!!!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

What happens to Ortiz if he loses (yet again) tonight? Can the guy just rely on his popularity to get more opportunities, or would this be it if he loses?

*popularity = support from casual boxing fans & DWTS fans - NOT talking hardcore fans, who for most part are pretty tired of him by now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

We got Bhop on the announcing team.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fucking sweet panel. Bhop and Magic man.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> What happens to Ortiz if he loses (yet again) tonight? Can the guy just rely on his popularity to get more opportunities, or would this be it if he loses?
> 
> *popularity = support from casual fans fans & DWTS fans - NOT talking hardcore fans, who for most part are pretty tired of him by now.


It will be a set back they'll write it off as coming back too hard for his layoff and probably try to match him up againt someone like Berto as a cross roads fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> What happens to Ortiz if he loses (yet again) tonight? Can the guy just rely on his popularity to get more opportunities, or would this be it if he loses?
> 
> *popularity = support from casual fans fans & DWTS fans - NOT talking hardcore fans, who for most part are pretty tired of him by now.


This is do or Die for Vic. (IMO)
Granted he always has the Rios fight there as an attraction to get paid but he NEEDS this bad.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Garry Russell Jr. vs. Tomayo 8 Rounds Super Feather
Up first


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

sigh,Gary Russell.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

My prediction is Russell by KO whenever he feels like it. Fucking GRJ you suck cunt.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lol at this fight


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Uh Oh... Russell Jr. Sick???


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

What happened to TBA?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Diamonte is the best announcer in the biz today.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweet hair brah.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

David Diamante has probably been growing those dreads longer than I've been alive


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Diamanté RULEZ!!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Russell in two. He should be looking for a belt by now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Russell in two. He should be looking for a belt by now.


He is contracted to fight the winner of Loma - Salido


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is contracted to fight the winner of Loma - Salido


True. I was just really high on him as a prospect and his competition has been underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Paulie speaking truth when it comes to Russell Jr.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Did you see Paulie's interview from earlier this week? He seems to think it's too soon but both are impatient and want to take a big step. All the makings of a good scrap.


Ahhh ... nah, I didn't catch that one.

I agree though


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

They meet in the middle. They trade jabs. Missed lead left, blocked right hook from Tamayo.. Double jab from RGJ. Stiff jab from Gary. Missed right hook from Tamayo.. Missed right from Tamayo. Tamayo jabbing. Double jab and stiff jab from Russel.. Hard right hook from Russl. Nice lead left from Tamayo.... Hard right to body of Tamayo. stiff jab from Russell. Triple jab from Russell. Missed lead left from Tamayo.. hard jab left from Russell.. Triple jab from Russell again. Stiff jab from Rusell. Heavy counter right from Russell hurts Tamayo. Hard left to the body of Tamayo.. Double jb from Russell.. Missed jab left from Russell. Hard right hook to body of Russell.

10 - 9 Russell


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Russell taking shots from this guy, but wins the first easily.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Ahhh ... nah, I didn't catch that one.
> 
> I agree though


Its a good interview. Somebody made a thread. Title is "Paulie speaks about..." Or something similar.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is contracted to fight the winner of Loma - Salido


Either beats him.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

GRJ looks like shit. He is such a mental weakling, there's no excuse as a professional to let people know you're not feeling well.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Salido stomps Russell by the 10th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> GRJ looks like shit. He is such a mental weakling, there's no excuse as a professional to let people know you're not feeling well.


GGG did with Rosado. Nothing wrong with being honest in an interview.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Russel isn't really impressing


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

They meet again. nice jab from Tamayo. Missed jab from Tamayo. Russell is pressing. Nice right from Russell. Stiff jab from Russell. Nice jab from Tamayo. Heavy counter left from Russll. Missed right hook left from Tamayo. Russell doubles the jab on Tamayo. Stiff jab from Russell. hard left from Russell.. stiff jab from Russell.. 6 punch flurry from Russell. Hard counter right from rusell. Double right hook from Russell. Nice right hook from Tamayo. Hard right hook to body of Tamayo. Hard double right body head from Tamayo. Blocked 3 puch flurry from Tamayo. Hard right hook to body of Tamay. Anotehr right hook, double right hook. They trade rights and Tamayo's going back.. Tamayo jabs. Hard double jab from Russell. hardr 4 punch flurry from Russell hard left from Russell. Double jab from russell.

10 - 9 Russell
20 - 18 Russell


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL at the nysayers coming out trying to hate on Russell who is outclassing this dude.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Russel isn't really impressing


I thought having a cold might mean a quick onslaught to get it over with quickly. Now it looks like he's going to coast a bit.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Good stuff Bama...
2-0 Russell


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL at the nysayers coming out trying to hate on Russell who is outclassing this dude.


That's not something to brag about...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good fight, this, but Russel is winning.

20-18.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Not gonna is that right hook is on point tonight , 2x sometimes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Russell Jr. Should beware the right hook tho...


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not really impressed with Russell.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Russell in the middle of the ring and GRJ jabing and pushing Tamayo back.. Stiff jab from Russell. Another jab from Russell. HArd double right from Russl. Hard left from Russell and Tamayo is hurt. Russell i jabing hard jab left from Russell. Missed left and right hook from Tamayo.. Double jab from Russell... Stiff jab o the body of Tamayo. hard left to body of Tamayo. Russell jabbing and slipping wild Tamayo hooks. Double jab from Russell. Stiff jab from russell. Stiff jab from russell lands a right hook. Wild left and right shots miss from Tamayo. Russell blocks a flurry from Tamayo.. Hard rigth hook to body of Tamayo. Hard right hook again another left to the body of Tamayo. Tamayo running away from the body shots now.

10 - 9 Russell
30 - 27 Russell


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GRJ reminds me of Mark Johnson


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

One sided exhibition by GRJ. This is a guy he should have fought two years ago, though.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> GGG did with Rosado. Nothing wrong with being honest in an interview.


Tell people afterwards fine, but you don't tell them before the fight then slump around the ring. If he was fighting a legit threat it would be one of the stupidest things I've ever seen a boxer doing.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GRJ reminds me of Mark Johnson


Good comparison.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Wow....what happened to Mexicans?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

They meet in the middle, Tamayo walks into a jab and his double right is blocked. More blocked work from Tamayo. Hard right hook to body of Tamayo. They trade right hooks to the body. Hard counter right hook from Russsell. Hard Right hook from Russel, hard right hook left Russell is walking him into the corner, hard right hook again from Russell and down goes Tamayo. tamayo is aware on the ground and refuses to get up.

Russell KO4 Tamayo


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

1:04 KO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Russel's right hook been doin' the do up out that piece


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice finish from Russell Jr.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I thought having a cold might mean a quick onslaught to get it over with quickly. Now it looks like he's going to coast a bit.


yeah well I guess he did get it done eventually


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

And BOOM goes the dynamite!!! Very impressive the way he finshed this guy off.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck yeah now it's the real shit gomez v arnett

war eboyyyyy!!!


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn he didn't even try to get up.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Wow....what happened to Mexicans?


That dude is a journeyman... He did his job.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Tell people afterwards fine, but you don't tell them before the fight then slump around the ring. If he was fighting a legit threat it would be one of the stupidest things I've ever seen a boxer doing.


The HBO crew was talking about it during the fight. For the most part, I agree. I would keep it quiet. Neither guy was fighting a legit threat, though.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Fuck yeah now it's the real shit gomez v arnett
> 
> war eboyyyyy!!!


Yeaaaah!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Arnett :ibutt

:horse


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dem titties !!!!



I know they're fake, but I just don't care....... :hey


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gotta love the way he got the body into that hook. I think he is finally ready to contend for a title.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Now listen to everyone cry about how GRJ outclassed and disposed of this dude.
It is funny listening to Paulie trying to denigrate Russell and failing while Bhop subtly says Paulie is off base and he knew what Russell was setting up from the beginning. LOL
Then you have Paulie talking about waiting for him to move up, motherfucker everyone who follows boxing knows that the deal is with Gary, he is the mandatory for Salido's title and must have his title shot by march


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> And BOOM goes the dynamite!!! Very impressive the way he finshed this guy off.


You know that the guy he was fighting was an absolute bum fighting far above his natural weight class? It should've been over in 1. I really hope GRJ gets the balls to fight Lomachenko, it's going to be funny to see.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Did the announcer just say "Vincent Ortiz" ?



Holy crap ...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I hadn't thought about how Ortiz is kind of going into the "Lion's Den" here :think


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You know that the guy he was fighting was an absolute bum fighting far above his natural weight class? It should've been over in 1. I really hope GRJ gets the balls to fight Lomachenko, it's going to be funny to see.


Or salido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Not sure how Russell Vs. either Salido/Lomachenko will happen tho???
COLD WAR!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Good comparison.







Thanks, he likes that right hook to the body too


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gary is such a waste. isnt he close to 30 now. Feed his bitch ass to Mikey!!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Daquan :ibutt

I been on here talkin' shit for you and everything :lol:

op


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Now listen to everyone cry about how GRJ outclassed and disposed of this dude.
> It is funny listening to Paulie trying to denigrate Russell and failing while Bhop subtly says Paulie is off base and he knew what Russell was setting up from the beginning. LOL
> Then you have Paulie talking about waiting for him to move up, motherfucker everyone who follows boxing knows that the deal is with Gary, he is the mandatory for Salido's title and must have his title shot by march


:lol: You do know who he was fighting right? Have you forgotten that the reason you have that Lomachenko avatar is because you were adamant that GRJ was going to fight Salido instead of Lomachenko? What happened there? Do you honestly think GRJ will have the balls to fight Loma for the title? He's going to have a cold or a sore hand, I guarantee it :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Not sure how Russell Vs. either Salido/Lomachenko will happen tho???
> COLD WAR!!!


Its going to probably go to a purse bid, but if Loma wins because of the turn around time, expect him to drop the belt.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Or salido
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's comin' up brother :cheers

(I do appreciate your thread, to help get excited for this one :good)


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

ortiz gettin sent back to cali with another L


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: You do know who he was fighting right? Have you forgotten that the reason you have that Lomachenko avatar is because you were adamant that GRJ was going to fight Salido instead of Lomachenko? What happened there? Do you honestly think GRJ will have the balls to fight Loma for the title? He's going to have a cold or a sore hand, I guarantee it :lol:


Salido had the choice fight GRJ or Fight Loma, he choose Loma. no big deal to me, doesn't have anything to do with GRJ's talent. 
I bet you a two month avy bet that Loma will vacate that belt if he wins rather than fight GRJ in March


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> It's comin' up brother :cheers
> 
> (I do appreciate your thread, to help get excited for this one :good)


These prospect fights are rare, you gotta get hype for them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Bhop needs to put on a jacket ffs


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Same idiot announcer who just called Ortiz "Vincent," just called Lopez "Josito." WTF with this guy?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes...yes...the main event...

BUT how about them 2 bad asses in the ring behind y'all??


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic looks nervous backstage won't lie.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This is the fight fan's fight. I'm really excited about this.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck yeah go Gomez!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dominique Dolton would destroy both of these dudes. He is the most slept on 154 prospect


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Gomez by KO


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Battlefield Earth lookin motherfucker


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bullshit ass national anthems fuck that shit.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:ibutt :horse :ibutt


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

There's a Rocky on Broadway? WTF? 

If it tours I'll see it. Not gonna lie.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

This will be a good fight!!
WOW! this is happening maybe 3 years too soon.

Prop's to both these guys.
Leaning towards Gomez here, But its 50/50.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Battlefield Earth lookin motherfucker


:rofl:rofl:rofl Holy shit good call


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/eddie-gomez-v-daquan-arnett/winner
> 
> That's kind of why i asked, i thought Arnett was looked at as a very promising prospect. I think i've only seen him once though, and i'm pretty sure that i haven't seen Gomez, so i don't have a qualified opinion on the match up. It was just my impression that he was a highly rated prospect, but maybe not.


My bad, i've seen Gomez before. So i think i've seen both one time each, & i'm going with Arnett (based on my VERY) limited knowledge of both).


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Gomez does look comfortable and confident out there :scaredas:

fuck it 

Let's go Daquan!!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

These two young cats look more relaxed than Ortiz


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good singing of the National Anthem.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

If haymon manages both fighters, why is Watson in arnetts corner......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> My bad, i've seen Gomez before. So i think i've seen both one time each, & i'm going with Arnett (based on my VERY) limited knowledge of both).


Word!!

Now there's 2 of us


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Good singing of the National Anthem.


Agreed.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Loved the singing


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Gomez KO. Mark that shit down.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> These two young cats look more relaxed than Ortiz


Agree.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lets go eddie


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

The black Hispanic is about to put in work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice to see a crowd get behind a young fighter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ref got a high ass taper.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Gomez got nice love from the crowd


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> You know that the guy he was fighting was an absolute bum fighting far above his natural weight class? It should've been over in 1. I really hope GRJ gets the balls to fight Lomachenko, it's going to be funny to see.


He will get to fight Loma if Loma can get by Salido, and that is a big if. My money is on Salido.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Word!!
> 
> Now there's 2 of us


But i'm pretty much just guessing here :conf
But hey... WARRR Daquan!!! :ibutt


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Both these guys are really nervous.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Neither guy using a jab. In close rounds like these, a jab can carry it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Gomez vs. Arnett

Round 1

Arnett is out jabbing while Gomez sits in the middle of the ring. Arnett jabbing against the guard and they are both feinting after the Arnett jab.Gomez slowly trying to step forward. They trade jabs.. Missed right from Arnett. Arnett just misses a counter right. Arnett jabing down now.. Nice left hook from Gomez off a jab. Nice jab from Gomez. Stiff jab to body of Gomez. Double jab from Arnett. They miss their work.. Missed right from arnett. Double jab from Gomez. Nice jab from Gomez.. Arnett lands a right and a jab. Gomez lands a nice jab to the body.. Nice jab from Arnett. . Nice jab to obdy of Gomez and Gomez tries to come back with a left hook that misses. 

10 - 9 Arnett


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

1 up Arnett :deal


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Knock this dude out eddie


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Here we go!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Victor Ortiz is what's hot right now, everyone talking about him like crazy. People think he's a male model rofl.
Fuck...shit's popping this is like a Thursday fight with PPV FEEL to it.

I can't wait for Ortiz to come out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Arnett is over thinking. He needs to loosen up and use a jab.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2
Gomez in the middle of the ring. Arnett jabing. Gomez douling the jab now trying to sneak in.. Arnett keeping range. Jab right from Arnett.. Nice leaping left from Gomez. Gomez stalking and landsa left another left a big right and Arnett takes it well and ties up. hard left from Gomez. Nice counter left from Arnett. Gomez stalking Arnett now. Hard left to thebody from Gomez. Arnett pushes him back. Stiff jab from Arnett and he is trying to push Gomez; back. Jab right to the body of Gomez. Missed lead right and left from Gomez. Back at range and Arnett is jabbing. They are back to feinting now. Missed jab right from Arnett. Missed lead right from Gomez, Arnett spins away. Arnett jabbing and walking Gomez down.
10 - 9 Gomez
19 - 19 Even


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Surprised how packed it's there on a Thursday night.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Gomez looks like he's having fun. I think he hurt Arnett there. 1-1 so far.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

girl in the front row during that replay :happy


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think you're the same Saul from ESB. GRJ will embarass Garcia & I would bet on it.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

The way B-Hop is announcing looks like Arnette is the "Guy" GBP's want.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> Surprised how packed it's there on a Thursday night.


You shouldn't be dude. It's Ortiz's comeback fight, the guy sold like 1 Million PPV buys, he's a big star.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> These prospect fights are rare, you gotta get hype for them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


may be messed up for me to say, but I didn't know you were such a fan...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Gomez' round IMO. More damaging shots to head and body.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Arnett pressing now with his jab. Gomez coming back with a short jab of his own. Nice left hook from Arnett and nice triple jab and nice right to body of Gomez. Arnett back to jabbing and moving. Nice right uppercut from Arnett. Hard jab right from Arnett.. Gomez tries to jab to the body.. Arnett is jabbing and circling now.. hard rigth and lft to body of Arnet.. Hard right to body of Arnett.. They trade jabs and clench circle then break. Arnett standing on the outside feinting. . They both miss right hands and the same time. Nice right from Arnett.. Double jab from Gomez but Arnett lands a nice right. Counter right from Arnett on Gomez coming in.. Nice right to body of Gomez to body of Arnett. Nice right from Arentt again. Nice left from Gomez and Arntt slipps. Hard lead right form Gomez, and left and rights to body of Arnett. Gomez has Arnett pinned flurries but eats a hard right counter and Arnett slips out.
10 - 9 Gomez
29 - 28 Gomez


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Very, very close round. I liked what Arnett was doing early, but Gomez closed well. Have to figure it goes to the hometown guy.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Hell yeah

stay sharp out there Daquan :deal

:horse


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> You shouldn't be dude. It's Ortiz's comeback fight, the guy sold like 1 Million PPV buys, he's a big star.


He is also a movie star... Expendables 3 (Fucked Ronda Rousey too BTW)
Check out the beltline when he comes out tonight :deal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This card is pretty damned refreshing.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> The way B-Hop is announcing looks like Arnette is the "Guy" GBP's want.


:lol: I'm for Arnett, and I was thinkin' the opposite


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Great card.. only gonna get better when Ortiz beat the shit out of Collazo.
Ortiz is coming with a bag full of new tricks.
Dude's gonna be big on the comeback trail. 
The only things that can stop Ortiz is a broke jaw,pressure,sucker punching,and shoulder injuries/hand injuries/foot injuries.
Without any of that bad luck dude's unstoppable.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Gomez got the longer arms but Arnett is the boxer


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Shoutout to Kevin Kelly in the crowd, arnett is getting gun shy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Nice right from Arnett to body of Gomez. Nice ja to body of Gomez. double jab from Gomez.. Missed left hook from Gomez. Gomez starting to move on the outside hoping up and down. Arnett and Gomez trade jabs. Arnett jabs to the body.. nice jab from Arnett. Double jab from Gomez.. Missed lead left form Gomez they flurry nothign lands clean. Nice lead right from Gomez, but Arnett doesn't land. nice double jab from Gomez. They trade jabs.. Arnett jabs misses a right. Arnett slips a wide left and looks at Gomez. Nice ja from arnett. Left hook from Gomez. Hardd right to the body and right to the head of Gomez on the inside. Arnett jabb.and lands a nice jab right left from Arnett but Gomez lands a nice hard left to the body of Arnett... Nice counter right a flurry that ends with a left to the body of Arnett.

10 - 9 Gomez
39 - 37 Gomez


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

VERY close. I was thinking Arnett until the last combo. I dunno about that one. Eddie needs to be more active. Pressure him more and get in close.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Who is Vincent Ortiz?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Vincent ortiz


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Arnett will look back and see a lot if times he should have thrown a jab. 

Give ve credit to Gomez for not providing a steady target.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Who is Vincent Ortiz?


He's the guy that lost to "Jossito Lopez."

That announcer should be fired.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Who is Vincent Ortiz?


Vic's long list twin. Not athletic but with a huge heart.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

great round


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Piece of shit saying Victor's name wrong. Fucking ******.
I will break his stomach bones if I was there.
Still when Victor KO Collazo it's gonna be worth it.

Trust me guys BIG BANK money.. Ortiz gonna dominate Collazo.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight so far.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Gomez is getting closer & looks like he will own the later RD's.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Gomez pressing lands a 3 punch flurry body head on Arnet. hard jab right from Gomez and Arnett seems to be freezing up. Arnett comes back with a double jab.. Arnett jabbing now. Arnet inching forward misses a lead right and a left.. Gomez jabs the body.. missed lead right again from Arnet. gomez flurries nothign lands . Double jab and right to body of Gomez. Missed lad right and left from Arnett. They get inside and rabbit punch eat other. Hard left hook and right to body of Arnett.. Missed left hook from Arnett.. Nice right from Arnett. Missed right from Arnett. Nice jab from Arnett pushes Gomez back.. Nice left hook from Arnett. Gomez lunges in gets tied up and they start rabbit punching. Nice counter right from ARnett off a Gomez flurry. nice jab misssed right from Arntt.. Gomez and Arnettt trading on the inside and Gomez is banging Arnett hard to the body and upstairs but Arnett is landing sneaky left hooks and rights on the inside as well. That is round.

10 - 9 Gomez
49 - 46 Gomez


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Gomez' round. 3-1-1 for Gomez. Should've followed up the big right at the beginning of the round.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

48-47 Gomez


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> (*Fucked Ronda Rousey too BTW*)


word?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Gomez is getting closer & looks like he will own the later RD's.


NO :bart


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Vic's long list twin. Not athletic but with a huge heart.


:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This is a good fight. These boys know how to box. This is what a battle between prospects should look like. Very well rounded fighters.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> word?


Maybe? They worked on Expendables 3 & trained a bit.
(Good enough for me #TMZ )


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

lol wish i knew what Gomez was saying


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

fuck those guys who were booing. Good action in this fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Nice jab right that is short from Gomez.. Arnett is doubling his jab. Nice left hook from Gomez. Nice left and right to body of Arnett.. Nice coutner fith form Arnett. Missed left but nice right from Gomez.. Double jab from Arnettt. Stiff jabs from Arnett while Gomez is taunting.. Missed double left from Gomez. Nice left to body of Arnett.. Nice stiff jab from Arnett.. Gomez walks into a right and they tie up. Gomez starting to run insde now. Nice right to body of Arnett. They trade jabs. nice jab from Arnett.. Arnett jabbing . Nice lead right triple right hoook on the inside. . Gomez flurring eats ahrd right to the body on the inside . They trade right handson the inside.. Nice right from Gomez.. stiff jab from Gomez. Arnett tries to fires a jab right but misses both that is round.

10 - 9 Gomez
59 - 55 Gomez


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> This is a good fight. These boys know how to box. This is what a battle between prospects should look like. Very well rounded fighters.


And I think it leaves plenty of room for a rematch down the road when both men have added to their games.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> lol wish i knew what Gomez was saying


Hit the body

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

garnett
vincent
jossito 

wtf is this shit?

Gomez' round again. 4-1-1. I think he might stop him late. Needs to boast less and fight more.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is a shitty ESPN level fight.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Loving Gomez bodyshots


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

This is a damn good fight. I totally forgot about coming on here for the RBR. Bama this isn't a shitty fight bro. These guys are boxing and showing some skill.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Loving Gomez bodyshots


Good call bro..


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Arnett down BOOM


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

me to brnx


Brnxhands said:


> Loving Gomez bodyshots


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

shiiiiit


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Loving Gomez bodyshots


Brings a knockdown.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Gomez is a savage!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Gomez out pressing behind his jab now. They trade jabs. Nice right between. the guard of gomez. Nice left to the body of Gomez. Blocked right from Gomez.. Nice jab to bod yof Arnett.. Double jab missed right from Arnett.. Dboule jab from Gomez. They are on the outside feinting eatch other.. Arnett is jabing and trying to press now and Gomez jumps inside and ties up.. Hard right to the body of Gomez.. Nice left hand counter from Arnett off a Gomez right o his body. Nice jab from Arnett. hard right from Gomez, heavy left hook and right to the ody of Arnett and Arnett goes down.. hard doule left and rights and left s to body of Arntett. Anet tand Gomez trading rights. Hard right from Gomez.. Gomez is lunging and banging Arnett hard. nice coutnerter right from Arnett and Gomez seems to be punched out. HARD right from Gomez. They trade left hands, Arnett seems to be exhausted.

10 - 8 Gomez
69 - 63 Gomez


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FUCK!!
haha


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Arnett needs to come out hard here.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Arnett don't look like anything special


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> FUCK!!
> haha


:lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Gomez so smart & disciplined - with Arnett hurt badly, Gomez unleashed a flurry to the BODY, not the head. That should have made Arnett drop his hands, though somehow he survived. Still, great boxing by Gomez.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

BIG Gomez round. Dropped him with a killer body shot. I don't think Arnett will recover. Going to be all Gomez from here on in.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Not what I had in mind.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Arnett needs to come out hard here.


I agree. He needs to circle out more as well.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeez, what a good fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> And I think it leaves plenty of room for a rematch down the road when both men have added to their games.


Yep. Very solid, competitive fight so far.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Arnett on the outside jabbing while Gomez sits in the middle and slowly walking Arnett down.. leaping left and Arnett ties up Gomez. 3 punch flurry from Gomez.. HUGE lead right and Arnett is hurt badly and holds on. the ref breaks. Arnett back to jabbing . Jab and missed right from Arnett.. Missed left right and a right lands from Gomez. Gomez misses a left and leans on Arnett until the righ breaks. On the inside they start hitting each othet. Nice left hook right from Gomez lands. Arnett behind the high shoulder trying to walk in. HARD coutner right from Arnett lands. Jab right from Arnett lands on Gomez.. Another hard coutner right jab right from Arnett.. Arnett jabing .Nice left to body of Arnett.. Nice left from ARnett.

10 - 9 Arnett
78 - 73 Gomez


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Arnette had a chance that RD.
(Gomez was taking a break.)

That Floyd shit was working for Arnette that RD.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

arnet needs to go for the knockout


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Vinny Wartiz


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Fucking Vincent Ortiz


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Gomez is the truth. Arnett is going to be a solid pro. Gomez is a future belt holder, maybe more


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Why the fuck haven't they corrected him yet? It's Victor you fucking muppet.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Wonder why Paulie or Bernard don't correct that cat on the "Vincent" thing?? :lol:


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Why the fuck is Thompson keep calling Vic "Vincent"
& Why don't Paulie or B-Hop correct him???


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

this dude is still saying Vincent, I hope he keeps saying it during the fight


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Gomez is tired, He is giving away these last couple RD's.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:bart


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Man I told y'all Gomez was the truth. Best believe.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Middle of the ring Gomez is planted and Arnett is in the high shoulder and pumping the jab on Gomez. They are holding on the inside tand trading with Gomez landing the best.. Gomez ies up on the inside. Nice gomez right to the body and nice right to the head on the inside. Arnett back to jabbing Gomez back now. Missed left hook from Arnett. Double jab from Gomez.. Nice right from Gomez on the inside. Missed left hook hard right counter from Arnett on a lunging Gomez.. Nice jab right left to the body of Gomez. Hard left and right form Gomez on the insid.e Stiff jab from Gomez. Nice left off a missed right from Arnett. Nice coutner right from Arnett. Gomez jabbing to the body leaping left from Gomez. nice left to the body of Arnett and Gomez ties up.

10 - 9 Arnett
87 - 83 Gomez


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't wait until Vincent fights :lol:


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Benard and Paulie don't want to correct him and make him look stupid even though he is looking stupid anyways with the wrong freaking name. 

LMAO


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Arnett is doing better with the shoulder roll


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Arnett is doing better with the shoulder roll


:deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Arnett pressing . lands double left. 3 punch flurry from Gomez. Nice right on the inside from Arnett. Nice left right from Arnett. Hard rdouble left from Arnett on the inside. and ARnett and Gomez ties up.. Triple left from Arnett... Missed left hook to the body from Gomez. Arnett toucht the jab. Nice left from Gomez. Arnett responds with a nice right. Gomez lunges in and gets tied up by arnett. Nice jab from Gomez. Missed jab right from Arnett.. Nice r right to body of Gomez. Gomez lands hard coutner right and left to the body.. hard right to body of Arnett. Hard jab to body of Arnett. Nice jab right from Arnett. Double jab from Arnett...5 rights to the body of ARnett on the inside. Arnett pressing but eats a left right. HArd left hook from Gomez.. Arnett jabing misses a left hook and right.

10 - 9 Gomez
97 - 92 Gomez

--------

Nothing impressive about either of these cats to me. Arnett is too passive with too little power. Gomez is like a Berto with rudimentary boixng skill.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

If Victor loses make sure you all check on Slugger cause he may just end his life.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Goods sportsmanship from both. Should easily be Gomez unless he gets jobbed. Gomez looks much better than the last outing I saw him. He's the future.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Pretty easy win for Gomez in the end.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Got fuckin' damn it :!:

Props to Gomez, he's the truth, and all y'all that picked him to win :deal @Floyd Patterson

I really believed Daquan, knowing he was down, would have gone balls out in the 10th to try to NOT LOSE ... but, another day I suppose. :conf


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Arnett seems to lack that killer instinct. I have serious doubts about his future.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 10
> 
> Arnett pressing . lands double left. 3 punch flurry from Gomez. Nice right on the inside from Arnett. Nice left right from Arnett. Hard rdouble left from Arnett on the inside. and ARnett and Gomez ties up.. Triple left from Arnett... Missed left hook to the body from Gomez. Arnett toucht the jab. Nice left from Gomez. Arnett responds with a nice right. Gomez lunges in and gets tied up by arnett. Nice jab from Gomez. Missed jab right from Arnett.. Nice r right to body of Gomez. Gomez lands hard coutner right and left to the body.. hard right to body of Arnett. Hard jab to body of Arnett. Nice jab right from Arnett. Double jab from Arnett...5 rights to the body of ARnett on the inside. Arnett pressing but eats a left right. HArd left hook from Gomez.. Arnett jabing misses a left hook and right.
> 
> ...


Gomez looked better than GRJ despite being much younger and having a much better opponent in front of him. Deal with it. GRJ won't amount to shit while Gomez is the future.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Good job/breakdown Bama... :deal


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 10
> 
> Arnett pressing . lands double left. 3 punch flurry from Gomez. Nice right on the inside from Arnett. Nice left right from Arnett. Hard rdouble left from Arnett on the inside. and ARnett and Gomez ties up.. Triple left from Arnett... Missed left hook to the body from Gomez. Arnett toucht the jab. Nice left from Gomez. Arnett responds with a nice right. Gomez lunges in and gets tied up by arnett. Nice jab from Gomez. Missed jab right from Arnett.. Nice r right to body of Gomez. Gomez lands hard coutner right and left to the body.. hard right to body of Arnett. Hard jab to body of Arnett. Nice jab right from Arnett. Double jab from Arnett...5 rights to the body of ARnett on the inside. Arnett pressing but eats a left right. HArd left hook from Gomez.. Arnett jabing misses a left hook and right.
> 
> ...


He isn't as fast as berto. He is a much better boxer and he can straight up bang to the body. He has a bright future


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Arnett is doing better with the shoulder roll


a lot better

Wish he'd have figured that shit out a LOT earlier.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Arnett seems to lack that killer instinct. I have serious doubts about his future.


He's a good pro.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Arnett seems to lack that killer instinct. I have serious doubts about his future.


Damn

I had such high hopes for ol' boy :conf


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I wish acquinty/mike tyson promotions would put Dolton back in the mix.

Man my card on the money again


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> If Victor loses make sure you all check on Slugger cause he may just end his life.


:lol: where is Slugger tonight??


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> a lot better
> 
> Wish he'd have figured that shit out a LOT earlier.


yeah. if he fought like that the whole fight, he could have maybe won


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Good scorecards btw.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

floyd pattersons official scorecard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Finally Tompkins says VICTOR Ortiz


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like they finally corrected Tompkins... lol
"Victor" you MF'er


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah. if he fought like that the whole fight, he could have maybe won


Yeah, but only because Gomez wasn't throwing many jabs. I don't think Arnett has the reflexes to pull off the shoulder roll against a really fast & powerful jabber. Only a handful of guys can pull off that defense properly.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Damn
> 
> I had such high hopes for ol' boy :conf


Maybe eroll spence will seek revenge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

As a huge college basketball fan, I think the dissolution of the real Big East sucks. That was a great conference and tourney. 

Rant brought on by FS1 commercial.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Damn
> 
> I had such high hopes for ol' boy :conf


See, I can't think this way...
that's why we DONT get prospects fighting like this

He will learn, was only his 12th fight, and could still light it up out there :deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> floyd pattersons official scorecard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good one son.
I might take you under my wing and show you how to be a professional


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> If Victor loses make sure you all check on Slugger cause he may just end his life.


He hasn't done it yet and had plenty of reasons to do so.

Trolls like that never go away, lol.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> floyd pattersons official scorecard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Legit. I knew Gomez was the truth mang :deal


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Maybe eroll spence will seek


Now you be talkin' !!!

Dat Erroll Spence Jr ..........


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Maybe eroll spence will seek
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job on the pick. You'd nailed it all along :cheers


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Good one son.
> I might take you under my wing and show you how to be a professional


I got 3 folders of this shit, been making cards since 2011

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Aww it was funnier when he was saying Vincent. Ortiz backstaged looked VERY intimidated. Dangerous comeback fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Did anybody else here have Collazo over Berto? It was close but I had him by a couple points.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> I got 3 folders of this shit, been making cards since 2011
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too even longer. You stick with me and you'll be a legend. Like me.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone else going for "Vincent" by KO?

He's a notorious fuck up though, and Collazo ain't bad at all, just have a feeling that Ortiz desperately wants to make a statement tonight, and i actually think he will. I've had a small bet on Ortiz by KO, hopefully he's in beast-mode!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

It's time for the TREE :deal

Come on Vic, bust out some that ol' "Berto" MoJo mayne!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Nice job on the pick. You'd nailed it all along :cheers


Thanks good job sticking with your boy though, I just always thought arnett never had the legs for the style he had, it's the " Broner complex"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Me too even longer. You stick with me and you'll be a legend. Like me.


:lol: Take him under that wing Bama and show him the way!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I hate these stories about hard up guys like Collazo who have turned their life around. He is a winner at life. I'm gonna hate to see him get KO'd tonight.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

:good


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Thanks good job sticking with your boy though, I just always thought arnett never had the legs for the style he had, it's the " Broner complex"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice post. He's a jab and move fighter who didn't jab and doesn't move.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

"I never lost" - Vincent Ortiz


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

hahahah Ortiz is a weird and funny guy


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

announcers making excuses for Ortreez, Lopez was supposed to be a tune up


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Victor doesn't see the loss against Maidana as a real loss. LOL


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

That Vincent is one articulate & intelligent young man! :yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Victor is gonna KO Collazo so fucking bad.. holy shit.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Victor is a weird dude. "I don't feel like i lost. Before the losses who was winning? Who was really dominating? So I don't worry about it."


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Victor about to RUN right thru Collazo, A shame dude is a great story.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ortiz gonna straight up HURT THIS FOOL SO BAD.
Fuck. He's gonna hurt him so bad. Beat the living shit out of him. Straight up mismatch against motivated Ortiz.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Every time Vic talks it reminds me of Rios and Garcia joking on him. I believe it was Brandon who said he wishes he had as much confidence in himself that Vic has in himself to the point he could convince himself that quitting wasn't really quitting and that it was actually a robbery, and that getting ko'd by Floyd wasn't realy a KO but a stealing of his own win. LOL


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ortiz stoppage coming right up. I dont think Collazo is on that level. he was there briefly a few years ago. not anymore


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


:lol: For real? Seriously?
Is that from the Nickelodeon awards or something?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


someone throw him some Deodorant damn...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

How appropriate, knuckleheads boxing gym..


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Victor Ortiz's moments against Maidana,Lopez,and Floyd is no different from Duran quitting against Leonard.

Duran was a fucking mental midget for that one night and Ortiz was a mental midget as well. Duran came back to become an ATG, so why the hell people counting Ortiz out?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Victor about to RUN right thru Collazo, A shame dude is a great story.


Exactly what I'm feeling.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Knuckelheads boxing gym? About time Victor got his own gym!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

"Ortez" Holy crap ....


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wtf, did Ortiz just try to headbutt?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ortiz already hurting Collazo ... Paulie said both fighters are among the best in the world....


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic's legs look skinny. He normally has a stronger looking base.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Jeeezus Victor is explosive :scaredas:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Victor is nervous.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ortiz already hurting Collazo ... Paulie said both fighters are among the best in the world....


Where has he been hurt exactly?


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Ortiz needs to relax


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Victor looking sharp. He's actually working a bit off the back foot. That has to be Smith's doing.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Wtf, did Ortiz just try to headbutt?


Yes he did. SMH


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn Ortiz wastes so much energy. He's so tense too


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I should've bet on collazo.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I give that round to Ortiz. He's looking very very explosive.
I see an Ortiz KO.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic is definitely looking for the right hook up top, setting it up with mean body shots. Looks good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Vic out in the middle of the ring pressing Collazo back with his jab.. Jab left right from Vic.Vic circling away from the Collazo left, Collazo and vic tie up and the ref breaks. Nice left from Vic.. Left from Vic. Nice right to the body of Vic from Luis.. Luis jabbing.. Nice right hook from Vic.. Right hook from Vic. Nice jab left from Luis. Vic . Double right left misses from Ortiz. They both hit on the inside and the ref breaks.. Missed left fom Luis. Vic chasing after Lusi. Missed left from Collazo.. Nice right hook left to body of Collazo. Nice left to the body of Vic. Double jab from Luis.. Double jab missed left from Vic. Nic left to the body from Vic.. Missed right hook left from LUis and that is round.

10 - 9 Ortiz


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

victor needs to be careful. He's a dirty guy, and he better not try to do too much in NY.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know why you all think Ortiz is on such a higher level...Remember Collazzo whooped Bertos ass long before Ortiz did.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Yes he did. SMH


he did?! missed that. wtf victor.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

VINCENT Ortiz would have knocked him out already


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ortiz way too hyped up here, it could cost him later on if he doesn't calm down a bit.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ahhahaha


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> damn Ortiz wastes so much energy. He's so tense too


It's just ring rust and it's how much he's looking to come back for the fans. The excrement just keep building up and building up in Oritz until's it's ready to explode.
That's why he's so nervous and jumpy.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Callazo putting that left down the pipe


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I think we'll see that Ortiz can hurt Collazo but not the other way around.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vic keeps leaving that chin up in the air. He needs to correct that in training.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Fights goin exactly like I expected


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I can't believe Vic's trainer never taught him to tuck his chin in.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ohhhhh shit


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I think we'll see that Ortiz can hurt Collazo but not the other way around.


And I couldn't have been more wrong.....


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow!!!!


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

told y'all his ass needed to relax


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah buddy


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:ibutt


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

noooooooooo!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Bye Vincent Ortiz


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The light punching Collazo BRUTALLY KO's Victor Ortiz


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

AND MY CASH IS GONE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Fucking ENORMOUS shot.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

atsch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

They trad jab. They trade again.. Nice right hook from Collazo. Vic lands a nice left on the inside and the Ref breaks. Nice left to the body from Vic. Triple jab misses from Luis. Nice left to body of Vic. Nice left from Vic in a 3 punch combo. Nice left from Luis in returns. Nice left right to body of Vic. .Nice left again from Collazo. . Double jab left from Collazo. Vic searching for his right hook . hard right hook again from Vic.. Dobule right hook from Vic. Double jab from Luis.. Hard right hook left from Vic. Hard right left to body of Luis. Nice left fom Collzo. HARD LEFT from LUIS puts Vic down hard. VIC IS DOWN AND QUITS. THE FIGHT IS OVER.

Collazo KO2 Ortiz


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lmaoooooooooooo :rofl


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

SMDH Ortiz needs to fucking retire man.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Bahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Slugger -"NOOOOOOOOOOOOO, FUCK THE WORLD"


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy fuckin' shit man :lol:!!


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Where you at slugger


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather ruined Ortiz. Floyd a G


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow!. I just made that post about his chin before the KD. Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

nooooooo Victor!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Every opponent Floyd's ever beaten have been beaten worst by another fighter................................


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lol dumbass


FelixTrinidad said:


> Piece of shit saying Victor's name wrong. Fucking ******.
> I will break his stomach bones if I was there.
> Still when Victor KO Collazo it's gonna be worth it.
> 
> Trust me guys BIG BANK money.. Ortiz gonna dominate Collazo.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

wtf


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Paulie trying to set up him vs Collazo, shut up Paulie


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Good for Collazo, he deserved it after all that's gone down in his career.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic quit again.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Good on Collazo he deserved it. I suspect Vincent to announce his retirement. He quit......again


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Just lost all my vcash but don't care..

This fight as funny as fuck..

Collazo permanently ruined Ortiz's jaw now, Ortiz should retire and stick with making movies lmfao.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Victor did not look sharp at all to me. He was anxious and rushing everything instead of settling down and working off his jab and setting things up. Plus he got caught while throwing and thats a horrible shot to take.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Every opponent Floyd's ever beaten have been beaten worst by another fighter................................


Floyd ruins fighters


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> I think we'll see that Ortiz can hurt Collazo but not the other way around.


Well, you were wrong sir.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Paulie trying to set up him vs Collazo, shut up Paulie


read somewhere he said he wont fight him. There good friends


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Stick a fork in Victor Ortiz.

Props to Collazo. He deserves it.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic always amazes me when he gets hit.. The reaction.
He could have got up from that shot, But we never know.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lol


Sweethome_Bama said:


> I hate these stories about hard up guys like Collazo who have turned their life around. He is a winner at life. I'm gonna hate to see him get KO'd tonight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> Mayweather ruined Ortiz. Floyd a G


Right, Ortiz was well on his way to being an ATG beforehand right? :rofl Fuck off you troll.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Victor is gonna KO Collazo so fucking bad.. holy shit.


Oh man...Ortiz totally trashed him there....

FUUUUUUUUUUCK OUTTA HERE......


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Yup, Stick a fork in Vic indeed.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dayum!


Well, I'm v-broke again.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

WBA Rankings


TITLEBOXERORGANIZATIONCOUNTRY1KEITH THURMANINTERIM CHAMPUSA2PAUL MALIGNAGGIUSA3LUIS COLLAZOWBA INTUSA4FRANKIE GAVINGBR5ADRIEN BRONERUSA

So I"m guessing this will move Collazo up over Malignaggi.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> lol


Hey I can't say anything. Huge upset. On top of that Vic quit. Its crazy how mentally weak he is.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Well, you were wrong sir.


Big time. And within seconds.

Won't be the last time I'm wrong about a fight either.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Dayum!
> 
> Well, I'm v-broke again.


New to the sport?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Vic quit again.


After seeing the replay, and knowing there was 1 fuckin second left, yeah...he did :!:


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Vic always amazes me when he gets hit.. The reaction.
> He could have got up from that shot, But we never know.


No man. That shot hurt him. He didn't really see it plus he was throwing a shot. He was hurt but he probably could have made an effort though. grab the rope or something and pull up. Could have came back out the next round and got some momentum back.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

What is Vincent going to say? "I don't like getting hit...I didn't lose"


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Salido had the choice fight GRJ or Fight Loma, he choose Loma. no big deal to me, doesn't have anything to do with GRJ's talent.
> I bet you a two month avy bet that Loma will vacate that belt if he wins rather than fight GRJ in March


GRJ is not going to pursue/enforce the mandatory, you need to get that through your thick skull.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Big time. And within seconds.
> 
> Won't be the last time I'm wrong about a fight either.


:good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic was hurt worse against Berto, he gathered himself on his knees and stayed down. Dude is mentally fucked.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> lol


Funny why *all* of these fucks Collazo was suddenly going to be run over. Wonder what the evidence was that was going to happen?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> GRJ is not going to pursue/enforce the mandatory, you need to get that through your thick skull.


Already sent letter to do so which is why the sanctioning body sent the letter to Salido and Loma in the first place. He must get his fight by March or the belt will be stripped and give to him.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This is clearly the worst loss of his career.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Luis Collazo has shown he is a better than Paulie, its funny how Paulie really wants to be known as great, but he is nothing more than a professional opponent.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

no idea either. collazo is crafty as hell an on top of that tough as nails, i knew ortiz was fucked, hes too dumb


burn1 said:


> Funny why *all* of these fucks Collazo was suddenly going to be run over. Wonder what the evidence was that was going to happen?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> This is clearly the worst loss of his career.


Why because he quit again this time in the 2nd? LOL


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

BOOM


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I CAN'T WAIT FOR ORTIZ'S INTERVIEW.

haha


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> no idea either. collazo is crafty as hell an on top of that tough as nails, i knew ortiz was fucked, hes too dumb


You knew he was gonna KO Ortiz in the 2nd round. LOL


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dont duck em Floyd :hey


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vic is done. He needs to quit. He just doesn't have the spirit of a fighter. His heart has been taken and he ain't getting it back. It's a shame that he is such a meathead.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

This will be Vic's interview...

"Hey, I lost... He caught me & Hey... It's boxing"


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Why because he quit again this time in the 2nd? LOL


Yes. Didn't have any good moments, didn't even finish two rounds, Luis is not considered a puncher, no injury.....just a flat out KO loss.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> This will be Vic's interview...
> 
> "Hey, I lost... He caught me & Hey... It's boxing"


It may be his home but this is my territory.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking Victor Ortiz. Hang em' up you had an okay run, but you're done, boy.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Nah. I knew he was gonna win. If you even watched collazos career you would know hes not gonna get streteched like everybody on here was sayin. An you thought ortiz was gonna knock collazo out is even funnier


Sweethome_Bama said:


> You knew he was gonna KO Ortiz in the 2nd round. LOL


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> This will be Vic's interview...
> 
> "Hey, I lost... He caught me & Hey... It's boxing"


:yep

I think Vic felt his jaw break again or something. He was definitely hurt but seemed more stunned at the force of the shock.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Let's see Ortiz vs. Berto 2....battle for the right to be called the better journeyman.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Yes. Didn't have any good moments, didn't even finish two rounds, Luis is not considered a puncher, no injury.....just a flat out KO loss.


Flat out quit job. Ortiz has had his soul taken Shang Tsung style. He needs to retire. He has no more stock and is a bigger joke than Broner.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> Nah. I knew he was gonna win. If you even watched collazos career you would know hes not gonna get streteched like everybody on here was sayin. An you thought ortiz was gonna knock collazo out is even funnier


I like Collazo, thought he won against Berto, did not expect Ortiz to quit though. Oh well it is what it is.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think it had to do more with the 2 illegal punches as he was going down. He was asking for that money punch though. Why the hell was he jumping in like that!?!?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> This will be Vic's interview...
> 
> "Hey, I lost... He caught me & Hey... It's boxing"


Shame we didn't get an interview with him, i think that's exactly what he would have said... and with a big goofy smile on his face too.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, just as Victor finally had a lot of support from the hard cores again .... :!: :lol:


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Watch the fight again..he was kickin Collazos ass so bad those first two rounds that he knocked himself out. Clear win for Ortiz...still undefeated.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ortiz should retire.. he's got nothing left to prove.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I think it had to do more with the 2 illegal punches as he was going down. He was asking for that money punch though. Why the hell was he jumping in like that!?!?


He was just too anxious and couldn't settle down. He was off balance at times and out of position after throwing a lot of his punches. He would still be boxing right now had he settled his ass down.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Right, Ortiz was well on his way to being an ATG beforehand right? :rofl Fuck off you troll.


Looks embarrassing that he even fought the guy.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PBFred said:


> New to the sport?


Touche' !

(I see what you did there. :lol: )


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Already sent letter to do so which is why the sanctioning body sent the letter to Salido and Loma in the first place. He must get his fight by March or the belt will be stripped and give to him.


:lol: No, just no. Why would he just be given a belt? If that happened then GRJ would be officially the worst champion ever in boxing, never even beat a prospect/journeyman to get a title :lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ortiz should retire.. he's got nothing left to prove.


:lol:

But yeah, he really should retire. And i'm not one to say that about fighters who aren't badly damaged from the sport. He quite simply does not have what it takes in this sport, end of.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> He was just too anxious and couldn't settle down. He was off balance at times and out of position after throwing a lot of his punches. He would still be boxing right now had he settled his ass down.


He would be boxing now if he didn't fucking quit. LOL. Lets not ignore that. He sat on the ground and let them count him out when he clearly was collect looking at his eyes. Dude just quit again.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Watch the fight again..he was kickin Collazos ass so bad those first two rounds that he knocked himself out. Clear win for Ortiz...still undefeated.


:lol: I expect this to be Slugger's excuse.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: No, just no. Why would he just be given a belt? If that happened then GRJ would be officially the worst champion ever in boxing, never even beat a prospect/journeyman to get a title :lol:


That makes no sense. If the belt it stripped that is on Loma and Salido for knowing the March date December last year and still scheduling their fight in February. LOL.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


"Bro...I'm a tree bro"


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He would be boxing now if he didn't fucking quit. LOL. Lets not ignore that. He sat on the ground and let them count him out when he clearly was collect looking at his eyes. Dude just quit again.


Even so...

He's quit before, more than once. So even if he did "quit", again, so you say, why the surprise?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> :lol: I expect this to be Slugger's excuse.


Thats if that retard is still breathing :rofl


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> That makes no sense. If the belt it stripped that is on Loma and Salido for knowing the March date December last year and still scheduling their fight in February. LOL.


If the belt was stripped then GRJ would have the option of fighting for the vacant belt. Which he wouldn't elect to do anyway, it would be a cold, his hand, or his vagina that is hurting :lol:
GRJ isn't fighting anyone anytime soon, he knows he's not world class.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

burn1 said:


> Even so...
> 
> He's quit before, more than once. So even if he did "quit", again, so you say, why the surprise?


Even so what, follow the conversation string. LOL


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Looks embarrassing that he even fought the guy.


Yeah really, there's one win that hasn't aged well.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Ortiz is an enigma...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Ortiz is an enigma...


Yeah

He sure_ COULD _be so bad ass :lol: :conf


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Right, Ortiz was well on his way to being an ATG beforehand right? :rofl Fuck off you troll.


wtf are you talking about? Nobody said Ortiz was going to be an ATG.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> wtf are you talking about? Nobody said Ortiz was going to be an ATG.


Maidana fucked Ortiz up long before Floyd did.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> wtf are you talking about? Nobody said Ortiz was going to be an ATG.


Because he was already exposed as mentally deficient by Maidana, then went to war with Berto (who hasn't won a fight since) getting dropped twice, had a mental blip during the Mayweather fight with his headbutt, got his jaw broken against Josesito in a war, and now just got stopped against against Collazo. The fact you, the most dickriding idiot on the forum, want to attribute this to Floyd ruining him, is fucking laughable. Ortiz was always off, it's only more apparent now that he's suffered numerous losses and has a potentially irreparable jaw.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lmao just caught the fight. Ortiz once again Quit. didn't even attempt to make the count knowing damn well how much time there was on the clock. he deserves all of the criticism he gets.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> This will be Vic's interview...
> 
> "Hey, I lost... He caught me & Hey... It's boxing"


:rofl

http://www.boxingscene.com/victor-ortiz-i-got-caught-no-big-deal-it-happens--74200


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :rofl
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/victor-ortiz-i-got-caught-no-big-deal-it-happens--74200


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

It's very sad that Ortiz said 'I got caught, it's boxing'. There's no argument that could convince me that he was too 'out of it' to continue.

Ortiz quit again. He has got so far because of boxing from a young age and having talent, and this alone enabled him to become champion, but because he's not a winner, he can't ever stay as a champion. He's spending too much time victimising himself.

Ortiz's mind is the reason why he quit against Maidana, got knocked out by Mayweather and now get's 'knocked out' by Luis Collazo.

With Victor, he either has 'it' that night as we saw against Berto (that was him proving to himself that he can do it), or he doesn't.

Victor should go into showbiz, he'd make some $, boxing isn't for him.

That card should have been called *who is the biggest mental midget in boxing* with Russell Jr in there too, looking very unimpressive.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Big time. And within seconds.
> 
> Won't be the last time I'm wrong about a fight either.


See, I wish more people on boxing sites had this kind of attitude. :good


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl 

Poor Oskee.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Medicine said:


>


Yep, maidana ruined him for sure. he has pure hatred for the man even though with the beating Maidana put on him he should respect him. LMAO, he said that broner would destroy Maidana and that it will be a mismatch. Yep it was a mismatch but for Maidana for most of the fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> See, I wish more people on boxing sites had this kind of attitude. :good


Agreed. The crew on here seems to be pretty good about it. If boxing was predictable, we wouldn't love it so much.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah really, there's one win that hasn't aged well.


And yet, people wanted him to face a younger champion following his fights with Marquez and Mosley...and there were just as many people who thought Ortiz had a legitimate chance of beating someone who had been badly buzzed in his previous fight. Hindsight's 20/20, sometimes.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> And yet, people wanted him to face a younger champion following his fights with Marquez and Mosley...and there were just as many people who thought Ortiz had a legitimate chance of beating someone who had been badly buzzed in his previous fight. Hindsight's 20/20, sometimes.


I agree. I say the win hasn't aged well, but I thought it was a very good comeback fight for Floyd. Floyd was coming off his long layoff and Ortiz looked just beastly against Berto. So I don't knock him for taking the fight, it just shows Floyd wasn't the strongest variable when it came to Ortiz mentally losing it.


----------

